# Looking for group in Boston, MA area



## SamuraiY (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, I'm looking for a new DnD group, I'm willing to travel reasonably far, and I'm 15 (I really wish that didn't matter). So if theres anyone out there who might take me in, please let me know.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't think folks around here are especially ageist (?), but it's hard to tell. We don't have a new Boston Game Day scheduled yet, but when we do you should come! It's a great way to meet gamers in the area.

In the mean time, next time you're in Cambridge you may also want to post notices in places like Pandemonium (Harvard Square) and Your Move Games (Davis Square, I think.) Same with any game stores closer to Franklin.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 11, 2003)

Yep, P-Cat's right — Your Move is in Davis, just around the corner from the T stop on Highland Ave — I think it's next to a Chinese food place, IIRC.  

Good luck finding a group, SamuraiY. 

Best,
tKL (ex-Bostonian)


----------



## SamuraiY (Mar 11, 2003)

What do you mean by a new "Boston Game Day". It sounds like some special event. I'm a little confused (I don't useually get into that area, so I'm a bit clueless).


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2003)

We've had 4 or 5 gatherings of EN World members, getting together every 3-4 months or so to all meet each other and play games for a day. It'll be posted in General Discussion for a few weeks before the next one occurs.


----------

